# Flackern Beim aufstarten von WoW



## Smoleface (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hab da ein Problem mit meinen WoW auf meinem neuen (alten xD) PC.
ICh habe den alten PC mal aus dem Schrank geholt und ihn zur Reperatur gebracht. So Ich habe Grafikkarte und so weiteres installiert und nun habe ich auch BC installiert.... allerdings kommt immer beim aufstarten ein "flackern" im bild; sprich ich kann zwar accname und so eintippen aber man sieht das zeugs nur alle 2 sekunden oder so.... Ich glaube ich weiss woi das Prob liegt, nähnlich als ich dies gelesen habe: Du hast leider kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin installiert oder der Browser unterstützt kein Javascript., also wo installiere ich das Zeugs?


PS: ich hoffe das ist der richtige Threat


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2007)

Also der Browser hat damit sicherlich am wenigsten zu tun. Flash und Javascript sind halt Plugins für eben diesen. Java wird noch für andere Dinge verwendet, aber für WoW ist es nicht erforderlich, sonst wäre es ja beim Spiel enthalten.
Flash-Plugin und Java einfach mal bei Google eingeben und diese installieren, da sie für die Darstellung von kleinen Filmchen u.ä. auf Webseiten erforderlich sind um alles korrekt darzustellen.


Gib doch mal die komplette Konfiguration deines Rechners an. Liegt eventuell an der Grafikkarte. Vielleicht mal die neuesten Treiber dafür aus dem Netz ziehen.


----------



## Smoleface (7. Oktober 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also der Browser hat damit sicherlich am wenigsten zu tun. Flash und Javascript sind halt Plugins für eben diesen. Java wird noch für andere Dinge verwendet, aber für WoW ist es nicht erforderlich, sonst wäre es ja beim Spiel enthalten.
> Flash-Plugin und Java einfach mal bei Google eingeben und diese installieren, da sie für die Darstellung von kleinen Filmchen u.ä. auf Webseiten erforderlich sind um alles korrekt darzustellen.
> Gib doch mal die komplette Konfiguration deines Rechners an. Liegt eventuell an der Grafikkarte. Vielleicht mal die neuesten Treiber dafür aus dem Netz ziehen.







wo kann ich die konfiguration ansehen damit ich sie posten kann?

Grüsse


----------



## Sitanas (7. Oktober 2007)

es könnte vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass das news fenster (also beim login bildschirm) links am rand, soweit ich weiss, am anfang den IE benutzt hat oder auf jeden fall auf irgendwelche daten davon zugegriffen hatte, weiss aber nicht ob das immer noch so ist oder ob blizz inzwischen was geändert hat

falls es immer noch so ist könntest du versuchen die 2 plugins im IE zu installieren, was normal glaub ich bei windows grundinstallation nicht mit drin ist (sry, schon ewig keinen IE mehr benutzt^^)


sonst, neuer grafikkarten treiber is (fast) nie schlecht, könntest du also auch versuchen

hoffe eins von beiden klappt

MfG
Sitanas


----------



## Smoleface (7. Oktober 2007)

Sitanas schrieb:


> es könnte vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass das news fenster (also beim login bildschirm) links am rand, soweit ich weiss, am anfang den IE benutzt hat oder auf jeden fall auf irgendwelche daten davon zugegriffen hatte, weiss aber nicht ob das immer noch so ist oder ob blizz inzwischen was geändert hat
> 
> falls es immer noch so ist könntest du versuchen die 2 plugins im IE zu installieren, was normal glaub ich bei windows grundinstallation nicht mit drin ist (sry, schon ewig keinen IE mehr benutzt^^)
> sonst, neuer grafikkarten treiber is (fast) nie schlecht, könntest du also auch versuchen
> ...


----------



## Dracun (7. Oktober 2007)

aslo um deine systemkomponeten aus suchen kannst du Everest Home Edition runterladen(freeware) einfach bei Google eintippen
Kannst aber auch unter STart, Ausführen DXdiag eingeben da wird dir dein rechner auch aufgelistet was du hast....also deine entscheidung entweder ein externes prog was super läuft und idiotensicher ist..........oder en windoof prog benutzen wo du dich erst durchwühlen musst^^


Everest Home Edition


----------



## Dracun (7. Oktober 2007)

> PS: Habe die treiber CDs nicht mehr, soll heissen wo man zeugs im INet johlt.



NUn ja i sag mal Google dein Freund & Helfer einfach deine GK namen eingeben und suchen der sagt dir dann welche treiber du wo her kriegst^^


----------



## Smoleface (8. Oktober 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> NUn ja i sag mal Google dein Freund & Helfer einfach deine GK namen eingeben und suchen der sagt dir dann welche treiber du wo her kriegst^^




ICh denke du meinst 


Systeminformationsbericht erstellt am: 07.10.2007 19:01:01
Systemname: SPONGEBOB
[Systemübersicht]

Element	Wert	
Betriebssystemname	Microsoft Windows XP Professional	
Version	5.1.2600  Build 2600	
Betriebssystemhersteller	Microsoft Corporation	
Systemname	SPONGEBOB	
Systemhersteller	System Manufacturer	
Systemmodell	System Name	
Systemtyp	X86-based PC	
Prozessor	x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~1715 Mhz	
BIOS-Version/-Datum	Award Software, Inc. ASUS P4B-M ACPI BIOS Revision 1002 003, 12.09.2001	
SMBIOS-Version	2.3	
Windows-Verzeichnis	C:\WINDOWS	
Systemverzeichnis	C:\WINDOWS\System32	
Startgerät	\Device\HarddiskVolume1	
Gebietsschema	Switzerland	
Hardwareabstraktionsebene	Version = "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)"	
Benutzername	SPONGEBOB\Marjan K	
Zeitzone	Westeuropäische Sommerzeit	
Gesamter realer Speicher	512.00 MB	
Verfügbarer realer Speicher	273.73 MB	
Gesamter virtueller Speicher	1.35 GB	
Verfügbarer virtueller Speicher	946.89 MB	
Größe der Auslagerungsdatei	865.96 MB	
Auslagerungsdatei	C:\pagefile.sys	

[Hardwareressourcen]


[Konflikte/Gemeinsame Nutzung]

Ressource	Gerät	
E/A-Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	PCI-Bus	
E/A-Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	DMA-Controller	

E/A-Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	Intel® 82845 Prozessor-zu-AGP-Controller	
E/A-Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400	

IRQ 21	VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller	
IRQ 21	CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device	

IRQ 22	Microsoft ACPI-konformes System	
IRQ 22	VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller	
IRQ 22	HSP56 Micromodem	

Speicheradresse 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI-Bus	
Speicheradresse 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	Intel® 82845 Prozessor-zu-AGP-Controller	
Speicheradresse 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400	

E/A-Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	Intel® 82845 Prozessor-zu-AGP-Controller	
E/A-Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400	

Speicheradresse 0xEE000000-0xEFEFFFFF	Intel® 82845 Prozessor-zu-AGP-Controller	
Speicheradresse 0xEE000000-0xEFEFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400	




kann sich daraus was auslesen?

Grüsse


----------



## Jinntao (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann da rauslesen dass du beim Spielen nicht viel Spaß haben wirst. Abgesehen davon dass die Grafikkarte  zu langsam ist, sind die Blizzardangaben was Systemleistung betrifft, naja, sehr entgegenkommend.

Du wirst alle Details rausnehmen müssen und kannst dann mit etwa 15 Frames rechnen. Bei so wenig Ram (1 Gig sollte es sein), fliegst du in Standbildern. Also meine Empfehlung: Rüste auf oder kauf dir direkt nen neuen Rechner. 

Das das Bild flackert liegt garantiert an den Treibern deiner Karte. Es könnte allerdings auch an defektem Speicher auf deiner GraKa liegen.


----------



## Smoleface (8. Oktober 2007)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Ich kann da rauslesen dass du beim Spielen nicht viel Spaß haben wirst. Abgesehen davon dass die Grafikkarte  zu langsam ist, sind die Blizzardangaben was Systemleistung betrifft, naja, sehr entgegenkommend.
> 
> Du wirst alle Details rausnehmen müssen und kannst dann mit etwa 15 Frames rechnen. Bei so wenig Ram (1 Gig sollte es sein), fliegst du in Standbildern. Also meine Empfehlung: Rüste auf oder kauf dir direkt nen neuen Rechner.
> 
> Das das Bild flackert liegt garantiert an den Treibern deiner Karte. Es könnte allerdings auch an defektem Speicher auf deiner GraKa liegen.




ist ja irgendwie voll crap o_0

wieviel würde eine neue graka und einen neue inetkarte kosten? (weil ich will beide PCs mit inet verbinden...)

+ noch das ich den pc in einem geschäft tue?

PS: würde neu formatieren was bringen?


----------



## Jinntao (8. Oktober 2007)

Smoleface schrieb:


> ist ja irgendwie voll crap o_0
> 
> wieviel würde eine neue graka und einen neue inetkarte kosten? (weil ich will beide PCs mit inet verbinden...)
> 
> ...




Formatieren bringt nur bedingt was - wenn das Betriebssystem schon länger läuft, kannst du das natürlich machen da das die Performance dann insgesamt etwas steigert. Auf das WoW-Spielen hat das aber quasi keinen Einfluß.

Inet-Karte? Du brauchst einen Router um mehrere Rechner mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Router gibts billig bei ebay (ab 30 &#8364

Mit Aufrüsten musst du vorsichtig sein- was für Steckplätze hast du denn auf deinem Mainboard? Eine der schnellsten AGP-Karten die zur Zeit günstig zu haben ist, ist die PowerColor Radeon 1950 Pro, aktiv gekühlt mit 256 MB DDR3-Ram. Die kostet um die 130 &#8364;. Wenn du außer WoW nichts spielst, reicht aber auch ne billige AGP-Karte mit 128 MB Ram (gibts ab 50 &#8364.

Dazu solltest unbedingt Arbeitsspeicher kaufen. Dabei wiederrum musst du darauf achten, was für RAM auf dein Mainboard passt. Die Info findest du im Handbuch des MB. Dem Alter deines Systems nach würde ich schätzen dass du maximal DDR-Ram, wahrscheinlicher nur SD-Ram verbauen kannst. Den kannst du billig bei ebay kaufen (512 MB für etwa 10-15 &#8364.

Zuletzt sei gesagt dass es auch Sinn machen würde, direkt einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, denn wenn du das nächste aufrüsten willst, wirst du extreme Kompatibilitätsprobleme kriegen: 
1. Deine AGP-GraKA wird nicht mehr auf neue Mainboards passen (PCIe ist Standard). 
2. Auf neuen Boards läuft i.dR. nur noch DDR2-Ram.

Guck am besten ob du 400-500 &#8364; zusammen kratzen kannst und investier in ein neues System das dich auf den aktuellen Stand bringt.


----------



## Smoleface (8. Oktober 2007)

achwas alle meine probleme werden sich mit einem neuen rechner lösen^^
den router habe ich schon... und jetzt nurnoch das kabel dafür und ende... bei uns in der nähe gibts nen guten PC schon ab 700 Franken (450 euro xD) aba ohne zubehör wie z.b maus monitor usw^^

also kann closed werden... 

bb und grüsse


----------



## Smoleface (9. Oktober 2007)

Smoleface schrieb:


> achwas alle meine probleme werden sich mit einem neuen rechner lösen^^
> den router habe ich schon... und jetzt nurnoch das kabel dafür und ende... bei uns in der nähe gibts nen guten PC schon ab 700 Franken (450 euro xD) aba ohne zubehör wie z.b maus monitor usw^^
> 
> also kann closed werden...
> ...




sooo, einen versuch habe ich noch gewagt... und das WoW ohne BC! und das geht tip-top... naja auf jeden fall vor dem ersten Patch!

den vor dem ersten patch bekomme ich kein flackern und alles kann man sehen, aber nach dem ersten patch dann bei der benutzerdingsda geht überhaupt nix mehr... bzw. wieder das flackern!

ja ich frag mich nun jetzt ehrlich wieso das so ist -.-... vor dem patch gehts nach dem patch nicht.. sooo crap

oder am besten ich installiere die treiber neu... aber ich finde einfach keine treiber dafür... im google habe ich schon gesucht aber es will einfach ned gehen -.-


----------



## Smoleface (9. Oktober 2007)

hab jetztb etwas gefunden... aber bei 45% steht das deer treiber den logotest ned bestanden haben solll..... ist das wichtig?


----------



## Jinntao (9. Oktober 2007)

Nein, völlig egal. Die wenigsten Treiber bestehen diesen Microsoft-eigenen Test. Das bedeutet lediglich dass die Treiber nicht digital von Microsoft verifiziert sind.


----------



## Smoleface (9. Oktober 2007)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Nein, völlig egal. Die wenigsten Treiber bestehen diesen Microsoft-eigenen Test. Das bedeutet lediglich dass die Treiber nicht digital von Microsoft verifiziert sind.




gut habs installiert und immer noch keine änderung....von mir aus kann es "stocken" "laggen" was weiss ich, ich will einfach bgs machen können -.-


PS: jinntao, ich muss dir ein dickes lob geben =) so schnellen support hat WoW ned mal^^


----------



## Jinntao (9. Oktober 2007)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doof das es immer noch nicht klappt. Hast du schon alle Details rausgenommen? Wenn das Flackern dann immer noch auftritt, deutet das auf falsche Treiber hin, bzw. eine falsche Forceware. NVidia hat die Treiberpakete vor ein paar Monaten neu aufgeteilt, GF 2 MX haben jetzt ihre eigene Forceware (GeForce 2 MX/3/4/FX). 

Auf die schnelle hab ich die hier gefunden: http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber-downlo...20MX%20100.html

Die sollten es eigentlich tun. Wenn der nicht geht versuch es mit den Treibern "GeForce und TNT2". Etwas davon muss eigentlich laufen, zumindestens wenn du alle Details ausgeschaltet hast.


----------



## Smoleface (9. Oktober 2007)

details ausschalten? habe bei den eigenschaften gesucht ob sowas zu finden ist, habe aber nur "treiber aktualisieren" "deinstallieren" usw gesehen....

Grüsse


----------



## Jinntao (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich meinte die Grafikdetails von WoW. Wobei das auch noch eine Idee ist: du kannst in den NVidia-Optionen alle Grafikdetails runter- oder ausstellen (z.B. Anti-Aliasing etc.), vielleicht gibts da auch noch einen Konflikt mit den WoW-Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## Smoleface (9. Oktober 2007)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Grafikdetails von WoW. Wobei das auch noch eine Idee ist: du kannst in den NVidia-Optionen alle Grafikdetails runter- oder ausstellen (z.B. Anti-Aliasing etc.), vielleicht gibts da auch noch einen Konflikt mit den WoW-Grafikeinstellungen.




??? wo kann man im WoW was ausstellen? 
das ist ja mein prob^^ ich komme sehr schlecht dazu xD


----------



## Jinntao (9. Oktober 2007)

Esc- (Menü von WoW) > Grafik

Wettereffekte, Anisotropischer Filter, Geländehervorherbungen, Vollbildleuchteffekt, Detail-Level, Trilinearer Filter etc. alles ausschalten (sofern dus sehen kannst). 

Wenn dus nicht sehen kannst: Lösch im Wow-Ordner den Ordner "WTF" und im Unterordner "Cache" den Ordner "WDB". Dann werden die Einstellungen resettet und die meisten Grafikfeatures sind deaktiviert.


----------



## Smoleface (9. Oktober 2007)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Esc- (Menü von WoW) > Grafik
> 
> Wettereffekte, Anisotropischer Filter, Geländehervorherbungen, Vollbildleuchteffekt, Detail-Level, Trilinearer Filter etc. alles ausschalten (sofern dus sehen kannst).
> 
> Wenn dus nicht sehen kannst: Lösch im Wow-Ordner den Ordner "WTF" und im Unterordner "Cache" den Ordner "WDB". Dann werden die Einstellungen resettet und die meisten Grafikfeatures sind deaktiviert.




das kann ich schon sehr klar sehen eigentlich... meine taskleiste und so menü die sehe ich andauernd... aber durch das geflackere bewegt sich die maus sehr schlecht.. naja ich werde das mal in die tat umsetzten....

ich melde mich morgen dann wieder (muss arbeiten und dann schon wieder ins bett l... ;( )


grüsse und dankeschön


----------



## Smoleface (15. Oktober 2007)

sooo, hab das mal bei der grafikoption getan..., und? es geschah nix ;(

ich glaube ich beschreibe das problem mal genauer: also ich kann chatten, es ist zwar schwieriger aber ich kann es, so die taskleiste sehe ich auch sehr gut und die karte un die buffs sowie die optionen wenn ich ecs mache, allerdings kommt alle 0.431 sekunden ein verzerrtes bild, und in jeder 3.153 sek ist das bild so verzerrt das ich nicht mal den chat sehe geschweige denn von der taskleiste...

(Zeitangaben wurden geschätzt) , wie weiter? xD


----------



## Jinntao (15. Oktober 2007)

OK, dann lösch im Verzeichnis von WoW den Ordner 'WTF' und im Unterordner  'Cache' den Ordner 'WDB'.

Dadurch werden deine Einstellungen zurückgesetzt- die meisten Grafikdetails sind dann aus.


----------



## Jinntao (15. Oktober 2007)

OK, dann lösch im Verzeichnis von WoW den Ordner 'WTF' und im Unterordner  'Cache' den Ordner 'WDB'.

Dadurch werden deine Einstellungen zurückgesetzt- die meisten Grafikdetails sind dann aus.


----------



## Smoleface (15. Oktober 2007)

Jinntao schrieb:


> OK, dann lösch im Verzeichnis von WoW den Ordner 'WTF' und im Unterordner  'Cache' den Ordner 'WDB'.
> 
> Dadurch werden deine Einstellungen zurückgesetzt- die meisten Grafikdetails sind dann aus.




hab dies auch getan, allerdiiiiings, klappte auch dies nicht, weil als ich den Ordner wieder öffnete die ordner einfach wieder da waren!

kann es vllcht nicht daran liegen das ich ned alle patches drauf habe? weil ich habe nur den 2.2.2 patch drauf und die 2 andere kleinen....

Grüsse


----------



## Jinntao (15. Oktober 2007)

Smoleface schrieb:


> hab dies auch getan, allerdiiiiings, klappte auch dies nicht, weil als ich den Ordner wieder öffnete die ordner einfach wieder da waren!



Das ist normal, wenn du WoW startest werden die neu angelegt- allerdings mit Standardeinstellungen.



Smoleface schrieb:


> kann es vllcht nicht daran liegen das ich ned alle patches drauf habe? weil ich habe nur den 2.2.2 patch drauf und die 2 andere kleinen....



Ohne den neusten Patch kann man sich gar nicht einloggen. Du wirst schon den aktuellsten haben.

Langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Wenns jetzt immer noch nicht geht, würde ich mal ne andere GraKa einbauen und testen ob der Slot funktioniert oder eben deine Karte vielleicht defekt ist.


----------



## Smoleface (15. Oktober 2007)

einen augenblick, du hast gesagt wenn man WoW neu startet werden die ordner wieder eingefügt, so das die standarteinstellung wieder da ist... was äre wenn ich die ordner während dem game einfach lösche....?

ansonsten naja, versuche ich den PC allgemein aufzumotzen, da ich aber nicht vieles weiss kannst du mir sagen was ich im geschäft sagen soll was ich will, weil kenne mich da mit der computersprache ned aus. xD

weil wenn ich die KraKa und die InetKA schon einbaue lasse, dann kann ich auch den kompletten PC neu gestalten^^

Grüsse und Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Jinntao (16. Oktober 2007)

Smoleface schrieb:


> einen augenblick, du hast gesagt wenn man WoW neu startet werden die ordner wieder eingefügt, so das die standarteinstellung wieder da ist... was äre wenn ich die ordner während dem game einfach lösche....?



Das weiß ich nicht, würde mal schätzen dass Wow
a) abstürzt,
b) sie direkt wieder neu anlegt (unwahrscheinlich)
c) es gar nicht geht.



Smoleface schrieb:


> ansonsten naja, versuche ich den PC allgemein aufzumotzen, da ich aber nicht vieles weiss kannst du mir sagen was ich im geschäft sagen soll was ich will, weil kenne mich da mit der computersprache ned aus. xD
> 
> weil wenn ich die KraKa und die InetKA schon einbaue lasse, dann kann ich auch den kompletten PC neu gestalten^^



Du findest alle Angaben was dein Mainboard unterstützt im Handbuch. Du kannst das entweder selbst nach gucken was dein Board untestützt und dann z.B. mit der www.presissuchmaschine.de nach Ersatz suchen, oder du nimmst das Handbuch, gehst zum PC-Händler deiner Wahl und beschreibst einfach was du mit dem Rechner machen willst.

Für WoW reicht ne GraKa für um die 70 - 80 Euro, bei www.3dchip.de gibt es eine Top100, guck nach den Plätzen 30-50, die reichen definitv aus.
1 GB Ram solltest du auch verbaut haben. Da musst du darauf achten, welche Ramart dein Mainboard unterstützt. Aber auch da kann dir dein Händler helfen, wenn du das Handbuch einfach mitnimmst.


----------

